# Cron unter systemd

## deranonyme

Als ich vor einiger Zeit schon auf systemd umgestellt habe ist mir entgangen das cron ja gar nicht mehr gestartet wird. Da aber logrotate nicht mehr gearbeitet habt habe ich mich damit beschäftigen müssen und festgestellt das es daran liegt das cron nicht läuft. Aber ich hab nirgends eine Möglichkeit gefunden etwas vergleichbares zu cron zu starten. Wer hilft mir auf die Sprünge wie ich eine Cronfuntion oder logrotate starten kann.

Frank

----------

## mv

Bringen die meisten cron ebuilds nicht ihre .service-Files mit? dcron beispielsweise tut es.

Alternativ kannst Du systemd-cron aus dem mv-overlay verwenden: Das "transformiert" Deine crontab in systemd timer units.

----------

## Klaus Meier

Musst du starten mit systemd enable cron. Du musst bei systemd noch einige andere Dienste aktivieren. Schau dir am besten mal dies hier an: http://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Systemd

----------

## deranonyme

```
systemctl enable vixie-cron.service
```

war die magische Zeile.

Ich dachte immer mit 

```
systemctl  --all
```

 würden alle verfügbaren Services angezeigt, aber da war cron nicht dabei. Erst nach "enable" tauchte er auf. Aber egal es läuft jetzt.

----------

## musv

Du kannst auch einfach nach den Service-Dateien suchen. 

```
find /usr/lib/systemd/system/ -iname "*cron*"
```

sollte Dir anzeigen, was du suchst.

----------

## sirro

 *deranonyme wrote:*   

> Ich dachte immer mit 
> 
> ```
> systemctl  --all
> ```
> ...

 

Hab unter Gentoo kein systemd, aber unter Debien steht bei "systemctl --all" am Ende noch ein Hinweistext wie man alle unit-files angezeigt bekommt:

```
317 loaded units listed.

To show all installed unit files use 'systemctl list-unit-files'.
```

----------

